# Sands of Time



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC:wanted to start an RP thread to satiate my creative side so here it is.it is supposed to be fantasy so no bolters and the like otherwise its free game. I will be the robed man in the thread. he mostly watches but if your character needs "help" with some obstacle all they have to do is ask and the man will help. hope you like this.

_You wake up in a strange mudhouse not knowing where you are. a strange blue-ish fog covers the ground up to your waist. you look for your family or any other sign of life but find none but you. your curiousity getting a hold of you you get up and walk out of the door into another room and see a room filled with armor and weapons. amazed at the variety you pick what looks good to you and put it on. suddenly you get a feeling that you are not alone. you turn and see a creature flying at you. you kill it with the weapon you chose and it disappears beneath the fog. although you look for it you cannot find it. you make your way out of the house and find that you are in a small village, the fog is everywhere. you see a robed figure up ahead and approach cautiously until you realize it is an old man in an ocean blue and turqoise robes holding an ornate trident. he wears a hood over his head so that only his deep blue eyes can be seen and the beard that falls down his chest. 

he looks at you and says, "Welcome warrior, there is a task set before you." you wonder what he means but when you ask he says, "You must retrieve the Sands of Time for they have been stollen from their resting place." you protest saying you dont know what the Sands of Time are or where you are for that matter but he simply vanishes into the fog leaving you standing there in the eerie village._


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

What is the charictor limit here (nonhuman, Magic, technolgy guidelines?)
Just asking, because I dont want to regret not being the wizard/Gunman/Dwarf


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

supposed to be fantasy, so in effect not much tech other than what can be attributed to what dwarves make i.e. small very primitive guns. besides that its up to you, you can be a magician/sorceror or a dwarf/ork or a dragon lol i want this to be played out by the characters and have just me guiding them in the story. also I will accomodate what your character is. SO if you are a dwarf i wont immediately set you up against some gigantic titan by yourself. hope that helps.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Oh wait, fantasy warhammer right? I get it. Brainfart there I was thinking generic fantasy, witch is mutch less specific. *Doh!*

Gurth woke up, and found his vision obscured by blue mist. He wondered why that was. He then real;ised he was lieing down. He stood up shakily. _Maby I had one to many.._ he thaught. He made his way to the next room, finding what seemed like every weapon ever made. He looked around. He began to reason with his consionce. Anyone with this many weapons wouldnt miss say... That maul... Or that crossbow. He took them both and cast around for some bolts. He found about 20, and put them in his pouch, loading one into the meapon. Mounting the crosbow across his back, and heafting the hammer over his sholder, he made for the exit before the owner could return. He went out into the street and was intercepted by a frighting man in a cloak who said somthing about sand and time. Gurth decided he needed a drink and looked around for a tavern.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Staring at the place the old man had vanished from, Syrrai abecant-mindedly picked his nose. Shrugging, he shouldered a crossbow that was longer than he was tall.
"Wel;l, might as well find out what dis 'Sands of Time' are", thought the Goblin.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: 's a bigass crosbow... 

Then Gurth looked to his right. Standing about 5 feet away was a goblin. Probably, you could never tell after drinking this mutch. Nah, he was just seeing things, what would a goblin be doing in a dwarf town. Wait... did he leave town? Gurth's head hurt, so he decided to just go and keep looking for a tavern.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Jumping when he saw the dwarf, Syrrai hastily pointed his crossbow at the dwarf, and pulled the trigger, before remembering that he hadn't loaded.
Hastily loading it, he pulled the trigger again. The shock of release threw him backwards, and after he got back up, he saw that the dwarf had already wandered off.
"Bugger, I've never managed to kill a dwarf, like the rest of my clan has!", he squeaked irratibly.
OOC: I can see a lot of humourous situations with this crossbow:biggrin:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

"I wouldnt do that if I were you." said the old man from behind Syrrai


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Gurth wondered into a building that he assumed was a tavern. As he walked in he found himself in a large room, with a few withdrawn drinkers, and a quiet barkeep. he went to the barkeep, sat on a barstool, and asked for the best drink he had. Downing the tankered, he asked for another. Between his 4th and 5th he reached a level of inebriation he had spent most of his life in, and therefor he could think his best in. 
Now that wierdo said the sands of time, where would I find that... 
He turned to the barkeep, on the offchance of him convinent knowlage of magical artifacts. 
"Helo sir, do you know anything about the sand of time?"


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Screaming in surprise, Syrrai ran as fast as he could.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

((OOC: Bare with me here as I'm not very knowledgeable about this army.))

King Tusantr slowly sat up. He had just been awakened to lead an army when everything had gone black and he had found himself here. He was a Tomb King, and a tall one at that standing at around 7 feet. Tusantr was also covered head to foot in jewellery, mostly gold and rubies, that were in stark contrast to his gleaming bones. He wondered to the weapons room and chose a great weapon in the form of a large pole with a curved blade on the end of seemingly Nehekharan origin. Upon leaving he spotted a Goblin and a Dwarf and chose to let them pass before he continued, but just as he was about to move he heard a screech and turned to see some creature swoop towards him out of the sky. He hit it with his blade and knocked it some distance away. He hurried over to where it landed, eager to see what it was and perhaps resurrect it but was disappointed as it seemed to have disappeared. 

He sensed someone nearby and turned to see an old man in a hood. King Tusantr listened to what he had to say silently before moving onwards. "What is this 'Sands of Time'" he thought, "It certainly sounds very powerful, perhaps I should capture it for my own ends." He entered the village and smashed down the door of a tavern with his spear and roared an order.
"Where is the Sands of Time?" his deep voice rumbled to the inhabitants, "Tell me or you will all die. . ."


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

in the back of the room stood the old man silently watching. this was HIS village and these were HIS people if the tomb king touched one of them, besides the dwarf of course, then he would be forced to do something. he tried to mask his anger in magic so that he didnt draw too much attention to himself. hopefully the tomb king wouldnt be too rash.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

The dwarf heard the crash, and jumped over the bar, landing on the other side, brining his crosbow ready behind his improvised cover.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

_As those in the bar prepare for a fight, a portal opens up on the beach outside of the town. The old man disappears from the bar and somehow you have the feeling to make your way towards this portal. once you reach the location of the portal you see the old man but he is in the water and about the size o a titan. you finally look upon his face as he is barechested and his waist down is beneath the waves. you see his long white hair and beard, huge muscles and his mighty trident. while you stand there dumbfounded he says,*"This is your first step on your journey to recover the Sands of Time. Step through this portal and you will begin. fear not for i will be watching you along your quest."* his voice shakes the earth and he disappears beneath the waves. 

you stand there on the dark beach wandering what to do..... _


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Standing at the edge of the portal, Syrrai idly picked his nose as he wondered whether to go through.
"Nah", he said, turning to go, but tripped on a rock and fell backwards through the portal...


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: sorry i had to laugh at that discy


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

OOC: :grin:.
Hang on, was that funny haha or funny bad?:victory:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: funny haha dont worry your good


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Gurth steped up to the prtal.
Hmmm. Titan. Thats a nono. Turning to leave, he was fallen into by a goblin.
"Dammit!" he shouted. Then it registered that it was a goblin. He turned to the titan. 
"Shit." He said, and looked around for an exit.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

OOC : I hope this thread ain't dead yet.

"What trickery is this?!" Sky said as two more figures magically appearing on the beach, "I already found the Sands of Time, this beach.. is the Beach of Time! By the name of the Crusade, you shall not have this land, demons!"

The crusader waved his broadsword at the short figures, he was claded in chainmail and wore a white crusader helmet, the white shield he carried had a red cross. "The Sands of Time will allow me to control time!" Believing that, Sky swallowed a handful of sand from the beach, only to end up coughing it all out, "Perhaps I should take this back to the sanctuary instead.."


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

King Tusantr glided through the portal.
"Stand back mortals you cannot be allowed to intervene in my quest for power." Boomed the Tomb King. Lifting up his spear he lurched towards the man coughing on the ground, intent on his decapitation. . .


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

_As you look around you you find that you are in fact in an entrance of an ice cave. Outside a blizzard rages and in the distance you see a faint yellow light. Should you go to the light? Or should you delve deeper into the cave?_


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

Sky rolled over in good time, his face facing up, seeing the spear coming down at his side where his head once was, looking up, he saw the ugly face of a Tomb King, "Eww, a mummy!" 

Sky came to his senses, it was cold in here, there were in an ice cave? And the ice cave had a beach? This mummy must have came from inside the cave, it must be protecting something, I must be close!! 

"Die foul beast!! May you rest in pieces!!" Sky slashed the mummy with his crusader sword, he held his kite shield close, ready to block any block the mummy punished out.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

A foul hiss escaped from the Tomb King as he dodged the slash and moved a few feet away.
"Stand back filth, you have no right to touch me! You are fortunate I am choosing against raising the dead from their slumber to smite you, but I am still wary of what this place may contain." After speaking Tusantr went oddly still for a few moments before suddenly roaring and grabbing the Dwarf by the beard and hurling him at his original target. With a whoosh the king leapt over the two of them and bounded deeper into the icecave. . .


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Shivering, Syrrai wrapped his wrags tighter around himself, before noticing the large amount of shining stuff the Tomb King was wearing.
"Oooooh!" he thought to himself. "Shiny..."
And he reached out his hand to touch them...


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

"Stop!! All of you! We are here on a quest for the Sands of Time, which I prehere to call Sot, before we find this thing, I suggest we should work together for now. Do we have an agreement?" Sky relaxed his stance a bit, to lessen the hostility.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"Never" Tusantr yelled and sent a blast of energy spinning towards them. "I will find it myself and kill any and all who stand in my way." With that he turned and moved round the corner to see a fork in the path. Without a moments hesitation he turned to the left and quickly hurried through it into the darkness, leaving the others behind. . .


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

"Whoa, I feel dizzy.. That mummy is hiding something, which way did he go? Left? Right? Out of the cave? The light outside in the snow looks promising though, but its cold outside, maybe its a test of courage! March brave Redemption Soldiers!" Sky begun to march, literally, out into the blizzard towards the light.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Tittering at the ridculess human, Syrrai decided to follow the skeleton. After all, you never know what t knew, and it was carrying all that gold too...


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

_As you delve deeper into the cave the sound of the blizzard disappears and is replaced by the constant dripping of water. You realize that not only does the cave move forward but it also has turned back on itself and gone deeper into the earth. You enter a large room and see a group of four gigantic snow yetis eating what's left of a human carcass._

_As you walk out into the blizzard you hear the old man's voice whisper something and suddenly feel a little warmer, although you are still cold as hell. As you get closer and closer to to wonder if you are going mad. You realize that the light is a lamp hanging outside of a huge gate that is connected to a fortress. As you reach a hand up to knock on the doors four huge warriors from the northern tribes saunter out of the blizzard, they tell you of a different entrance to the Death Citadel. You agree for them to show you and once you reach the other door and open it the warriors are gone. You step inside, the smell of death surrounding you. the light it gets bright and brighter, but you start to see things in the blizzard and begin_


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

Sky didn't like the smell of death, he prehere the cold blizzard outside, but then he saw something big was out there, his redemptionist senses were tingling.. "I mustn't abandon this citadel, who knows who may seek redemption in this walls.. I shall cleanse this land with fire!!" But where to find fire? Sky thought for a while, the light! It must be from a certain source, especially from fire! "Where else could you get light? Sorcery? Bah!" And Sky proceeded deeper into the citadel.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

"Why do I always get bloody lost!" screamed Syrrai, stomping down yet another familiar passage. Seeing a doorway ahead, he opened it...


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Tusantr watched the Yetis with disgust, although a more prominent emotion was that of surprise; something was blocking his necromantic powers as he was unable to awaken the corpse they were so busy eating, this raised the new question of how he was able to remain conscious. Suddenly he lunged forward and slashed at the first yeti's knee with his spear. The second swung towards him and once again he glided through the air over his adversaries, landing on the other side. Another one moved towards him and grabbed the end of his weapon, just below the blade and a gruesome tug of war commenced. Tusantr strained and wrenched his weapon free just to see one of the Mortals from earlier to wander into the room. The yeti hesitated. Tusantr didn't. The blade slammed into it's neck, causing it to collapse to the ground while the Tomb King spun his weapon round in one hand.
"Who's next. . ."


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Seeing the skeleton dispatch the yeti, Syrrai grinned until he felt the cold breath on the back of his neck. Screaming, he dived forward, narrowly avoiding death by an ice axe. Standing up, he screamed, "Any one want a piece of this!?", loading his crossbow.


----------

